# Which ammo shoots best in your .22?



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Which ammo shoots best in your .22?*​
Federal Champion copper plated (hollow point)16.67%Winchester X-Pert 22 (hollow point)16.67%Federal Champion (solid point)16.67%Remington 22 Subsonic (solid point)213.33%Winchester Super X (hollow point)16.67%Remington 22 Thunderbolt (solid point)00.00%CCI .22 Mini Mag. LR (solid point)426.67%CCI .22 Mini Mag. LR (hollow point)320.00%CCI .22 Stinger LR (hollow point)213.33%


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

My 10/22 shoots the tightest groups at 50 yds. with Remington Subsonic, but I'm interested to find out everyone else's opinion.


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

Keep in mind that not all guns like the same amunition. For example have seen the Lupau rounds fire great out of Remi's but not out of Rugers. I have seen bulk ammo like Remi golds shoot consistantly up to seventy five yards.

When I shoot my 10/22 stock model with no adjustments, I like the Remington yellow jackets. I was finding that I can shoot and score a 66% hit ratio on bottle caps at 100 yards.

Remember, some guns like certain rounds others don't, its simply a question of what the barrel likes.

I would like to add that is one of the things I love about my Mach II guns. Shooting this round is like having a laser with no rainbow trojectery up to one hundred yards. Setting up a bird feeder to bring in the greys at 100 yards aways has become something that I enjoy doing now come every September. At five bucks for fifty rounds its cost half as much as Mach rounds for the .22 and delievers enough pop to score a kill.

I would strongly recomend to anyone out there, lots of people talk but few of them know, this round is just killer in the field not in wallet.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

That is why the question was "Which ammo shoots best in YOUR .22"
Just wanting to see what poeple prefer for their particular gun.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

cci mini mags , or cci stingers out of a marlin bolt action 22.lr model 25n :sniper:


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Out of the rounds listed, the Stingers, but the best rounds in any of my rifles and handguns is the Remington Yellow Jacket .22. They are a little more on the expensive side, but they fly straight and hit hard, and that's just what I like. If I can't get those, the Velocitors are my second choice.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Where do you get the yellow jackets?


----------



## sgtdeath66 (Mar 13, 2009)

its a tie between the mini mag hollows and the stingers. i like the stingers for longer range shots and the mini's for more personal kills, kinda like when they taunt me :lol:


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I get my yellow jackets at bass pro, but they don't always have them, so I look for them everywhere.


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

blowgunner62 said:


> That is why the question was "Which ammo shoots best in YOUR .22"
> Just wanting to see what poeple prefer for their particular gun.


Ok, I shoot out of my Sako, (CCI 17 grain .17MII) M2, (CCI mini Mags 40 grain .22 mag)
(Harnandy 20 grain Mags .17HMR) and (Lupa Midas 40 grain .22 Lr)

Sometimes if I am just in the mood to rip off two thousand rounds I will use something like Remington Goldies or Yellow jackets, but I really enjoy using the CCI .17 m2 round in my sako out of all of these options.

Sorry I didn't clearify where I was going when I was speaking of the .17 MII I should have said my Sako in the mix. I am sorry for not being clear on that.

have a great day.


----------

